# What are YOU Thankful For...



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.

It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.

I'd like to see what everyone else is grateful for as well. Doesn't have to be rideshare related but definitely needs to be positive.

I'll start.

The one item that's always at the top of my list is the family my husband and I have created. Even with the twins special needs and the copious amounts of extra care one requires they are always my bright and shining stars. Without them I would not be the woman I am today, and I can honestly say today that I like who I've become.

Now it's y'all's turn.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm thankful for the class action lawsuit that's gonna get me the $3200 
I had to pay for a new transmission back


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I’m thankful for my shuffles


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Thankful for a day off.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

My first passenger last night was a Whataburger employee.

However much I may grouse about driving for rideshare & gig delivery companies, I'm thankful I'm not working food service on a Thanksgiving.

That poor bastard is.

Pray for him.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm thankful I have a roof over my head and food to put in my belly. Seattle has an epidemic homeless population. Also thankful there's an adorable critter on this planet called a Badger. &#129303;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm thankful that in my late 60s, I'm still in good enough shape that I can work part time. (I pulled the plug on full time work in 2018.)

I'm thankful that I can still work professionally doing what I was doing (in insurance) while I was employed full time.

I'm thankful for my Relationship with my Significant Other, with whom I have lived for nearly 13 years.

I'm thankful for the two adorable kitties who share our home.

I'm thankful that my parents are still alive at 97 and 98, and still living independently in the house they bought in 1983.

I'm thankful for a dear friend who lives close to them and helps them with issues that have become challenging for them now. She's like the older sister I never had growing up.

I'm thankful that I don't have to work if I dont feel like it. That actually makes it easier to keep working.

Okay, that's enough for right now.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm thankful for the rain. We need it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm thankful for the rain. We need it.


Yeah, I saw on the news that it extinguished the wildfire up by Santa Barbara too.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thankful to be alive—my own past aside, I lost my cousin earlier this year in a freak accident. Some days I’m so busy I forget but on days like today where I have downtime the depth of it sinks in. Too young, too much ahead and too much unresolved.

thankful for family—my dad and I did not get along really until I got sick... but my mom has always been there for me. Two jobs, 80hr weeks. Anytime someone looks at me like Wtf you’re working ft and five classes? Nah, my mom works > me.

and of course my nephew. 3 year old but intelligence of a 5 year old and sweet as pie. Goes to pick up a broom to help sweep, throws paper in recycling and trash in trash. Got him race car which he loves but also had taken away because sometimes he can be a minx according to sister.

thankful for friends—can’t ask for better folks that understand me and my sprouts of extrovert mixed with mostly introvert. and all the sweets they get when they travel local or foreign for me XD despite me telling them no need.

thankful just to be here.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m thankful yesterday all my pax were in great moods, none puked in my car, and I wasn’t murdered or assaulted since I stayed out too late driving. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm thankful to have a loving family, especially my mother for teaching me how to be a gentleman, and my wife for always being by my side no matter what. 

I'm thankful for the twists and turns that life has thrown my way, as difficult as they can be. 

I'm thankful to have a nice car and a safe place to live when so many have nothing. 

I'm thankful for RS, providing me with a purpose and income after a dark chapter and giving me hope. 

Happy Thanksgiving. Soon I'll be thankful for FOOOOD! 😂


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


I am thankful for two of my kids. The other two, meh... not so much.

Also thankful that at my age everything still works, or close enough.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

im thankful that i never had any of you mental cases as passangers..lol....so far today i picked up 2 seperate groups from india a man from turkey..if the next passanger is a pilgrim i quit !!! 



Lissetti said:


> I'm thankful I have a roof over my head and food to put in my belly. Seattle has an epidemic homeless population. Also thankful there's an adorable critter on this planet called a Badger. &#129303;
> 
> View attachment 382469
> View attachment 382470
> View attachment 382471


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


I'm thankful for meeting that special person that always brightens my life.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m thankful that I’m in the position where I can come to this site and ***** and complain about driving people around in my car for $$$ Instead of being out in the streets, homeless.

Most of the rest of the year I’m thankful for my family. Not today though. They always get plastered on thanksgiving and I don’t drink😂. I usually leave and go fish when I’ve had my limit but it’s gonna be too windy tonight. So I guess I’m also thankful for rideshare? Lol


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

What Invisible said, especially the murdered and assaulted part. And I wasn't even driving. ;>

Thankful for all the "good" and "bad" blessings in my life. And as hard as it is to say, especially the "bad" blessings, which have done more to make me grow than anything else. I sorely needed them.

And in the context of this forum, I am thankful that somehow, some way, driving part time for U/L works for me. It works very well. Every time I drive I say out loud how grateful I am for that particular blessing.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m thankful the airport still needs humans to x-day luggage.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m thankful for $3.66 :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uberdriver914 said:


> I'm thankful for $3.66 :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Wait, a pay cut is in your future, Zelda the Gypsy read your future &#128541;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My Family ❤

My nephew and niece in my sisters belly ❤

My daughter the Punjabi princess ...
















My Sweetest loving son....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’m thankful I still get to pick from a bunch ranging from wtf to wow so 😍.

that way I can be joyful here for the most part versus 😝😝😝


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm thankful that in my late 60s, I'm still in good enough shape that I can work part time. (I pulled the plug on full time work in 2018.)
> 
> I'm thankful that I can still work professionally doing what I was doing (in insurance) while I was employed full time.
> 
> ...


I would say that life is good for you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm thankful I still get to pick from a bunch ranging from wtf to wow so &#128525;.
> 
> that way I can be joyful here for the most part versus &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


I can hear the TwI light theme song every time you post &#128541;


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

to be honest... zip, zero, nada.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't need drugs. I'm high on life.


I realized a bit too late that I don't need drugs. Already gave me some tough complications that I have quite a journey to get fixed. It sucks that it's all happening right around the holidays too. My family can see that I'm not as excited or smiling as much as I usually do and it's tough.

That makes this a tough Thanksgiving to give thanks, but I'll do it because it seems it's the tough times where you have to really try to see what you can be thankful for. Thankful for my family, people that support me here on UPnet and thankful that the doctors have at least told me outside of my dysfunction that they couldn't find any other unhealthy signs yet.

It'll be a season of silence for me considering things aren't quite going the way I intended and my health issue is very in and out so far as far getting better, but I'll wear myself down faster if I don't find a way to celebrate and enjoy what I do have. Glad you all are finding a way to give thanks despite how well or how difficult your life is. Praying that next Thanksgiving brings more healing and more smiles for me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> I realized a bit too late that I don't need drugs. Already gave me some tough complications that I have quite a journey to get fixed. It sucks that it's all happening right around the holidays too. My family can see that I'm not as excited or smiling as much as I usually do and it's tough.
> 
> That makes this a tough Thanksgiving to give thanks, but I'll do it because it seems it's the tough times where you have to really try to see what you can be thankful for. Thankful for my family, people that support me here on UPnet and thankful that the doctors have at least told me outside of my dysfunction that they couldn't find any other unhealthy signs yet.
> 
> It'll be a season of silence for me considering things aren't quite going the way I intended and my health issue is very in and out so far as far getting better, but I'll wear myself down faster if I don't find a way to celebrate and enjoy what I do have. Glad you all are finding a way to give thanks despite how well or how difficult your life is. Praying that next Thanksgiving brings more healing and more smiles for me.


Sometimes part of the tough part is realizing you need to make changes and things can't keep on the way it's been.

The other tough part is keeping with the changes (lifestyle) and also finding the good even when things are bad.

just remember









And find the things that make you smile and surround yourself with it. I refused to allow this person who is not evil but also not right for me, guilt me into spending time with him this holiday season. I rather have


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


I'm thankful for my UP family!


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm thankful for paxholes


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm thankful I don't live in America.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm thankful I don't live in America.


The strange thing is that Canadians participate in Black Friday? I mean everything is open today but it seems like another excuse to have sales.

which doesn't do anything for me except Canadian brands eg aritzia or lululemon.

I brought an item (need a new snow coat) that is priced exactly same in US in USD as it is in Canada in CAD. Higher taxes aside, I save alone on the currency conversion.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greatful for the first time my daughter just said Happy Thanksgiving. More like "Happy Sanksgava" -o:



😂❤


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

I am thankful for Uber stocks dropping to all time lows


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Thankful for pax that tipped me well last night and were very thankful for Thanksgiving.


----------



## IanRogers2384 (Nov 28, 2019)

I am thankful for Lyft providing me transportation


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


i'm thankful for quitting lyft and uber and getter more secure job stability.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm thankful that @Ian Richard Markham doesn't consider me a viable serial murder target.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm thankful that @Ian Richard Markham doesn't consider me a viable serial murder target.


I never get those who throw love (indirectly) at people supposedly they mock.

the irony is he probably wouldn't care even if he saw this.

you'd think pple would have more going on in their lives then to accuse pple of being something they're ironically being...

at least you're not a coward about it like some John Doe!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> im thankful that i never had any of you mental cases as passangers..lol....so far today i picked up 2 seperate groups from india a man from turkey..if the next passanger is a pilgrim i quit !!!





Gtown Driver said:


> I realized a bit too late that I don't need drugs. Already gave me some tough complications that I have quite a journey to get fixed. It sucks that it's all happening right around the holidays too. My family can see that I'm not as excited or smiling as much as I usually do and it's tough.
> 
> That makes this a tough Thanksgiving to give thanks, but I'll do it because it seems it's the tough times where you have to really try to see what you can be thankful for. Thankful for my family, people that support me here on UPnet and thankful that the doctors have at least told me outside of my dysfunction that they couldn't find any other unhealthy signs yet.
> 
> It'll be a season of silence for me considering things aren't quite going the way I intended and my health issue is very in and out so far as far getting better, but I'll wear myself down faster if I don't find a way to celebrate and enjoy what I do have. Glad you all are finding a way to give thanks despite how well or how difficult your life is. Praying that next Thanksgiving brings more healing and more smiles for me.


Check out this book....
"A New Earth" by
Eckard Tolle

Helped me immensely.
Given away at least 100 copies of it over the years. Any who have read it agree.

Don't beat yourself up.
Others will do that for you.

Namaste


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


I'm thankful the Bills are pounding the Cowboys!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Check out this book....
> "A New Earth" by
> Eckard Tolle
> 
> ...


I will look it up. Thanks


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My Family ❤
> 
> My nephew and niece in my sisters belly ❤
> 
> ...


I could be mistaken but I believe your son got a strong resemblance to your dad. At least I think it was your dad from one of the pictures you posted. Regardless lovely family &#128515;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm thankful for those who support drivers on UP.
Thankful for my kids.
Thankful for my friends.
Thankful for those who do the dishes after Thanksgiving.
And best of all, thankful for longhauling and shuffling :biggrin:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm thankful for another year above ground, and new possibilities. Hope you guys are having a great thanksgiving &#128591; and try not to eat to much turkey.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm thankful I don't live in America.


Kurt I thought you was gonna move here to Atlanta and make movies :notworthy: I thought we was buddies



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm thankful that @Ian Richard Markham doesn't consider me a viable serial murder target.


Bald Dexter??? Well at least the front plate


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I will look it up. Thanks


There are video clips of it on YouTube, too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I could be mistaken but I believe your son got a strong resemblance to your dad. At least I think it was your dad from one of the pictures you posted. Regardless lovely family &#128515;


I think that might have been my uncle lol. My son looks like a complete mix of me and his dad.

But when he was little -o:. By the way same hairstylist when we were young aka my mom lol. She just cuts it &#128530;.

















He has my big eyes and lashes. Nose is a mix. But the rest his dad.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think that might have been my uncle lol. My son looks like a complete mix of me and his dad.
> 
> But when he was little -o:. By the way same hairstylist when we were young aka my mom lol. She just cuts it &#128530;.
> View attachment 382597
> ...


I see the resemblance more in the baby pictures. You two look like twins, he has the "what you want?" Expression going on, and it looks like you're contemplating a prison break&#128518;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I see the resemblance more in the baby pictures. You two look like twins, he has the "what you want?" Expression going on, and it looks like you're contemplating a prison break&#128518;


Yeah right my mom says I was the nicest kid &#128513;. What happend &#128527;

I think both kids have the Filipino and Filipina/German look from their dads side. But with my eyes...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah right my mom says I was the nicest kid &#128513;. What happend &#128527;
> 
> I think both kids have the Filipino and Filipina/German look from their dads side. But with my eyes...
> View attachment 382602


She looks like dad now but's going to grow into you, mark my words. And your son looking like you now is going to grow into his dad.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m thankful for Papa Uber and Mama Lyft for providing me with an excellent life opportunity.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


I am thankful to be Canadian. Just think....Nov 2020 could mean civil war!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> you'd think pple would have more going on in their lives


I know right?
I feel the same way about people who post "inspirational" Jennifer Lopez quotes
But you know, here we are.



sellkatsell44 said:


> just remember


It's commonly referred to as an "inside joke"
It's quite similar to your emotions and what's currently happening just above your neck.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

I am thankful that I don't drive for Uber/Lyft anymore. I cut the middleman :smiles:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> I am thankful that I don't drive for Uber/Lyft anymore.
> 
> View attachment 382623


Oh Jesus, they let you post in the main forums? Happy thanksgiving you crazy mf'er &#128514;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I know right?
> I feel the same way about people who post "inspirational" Jennifer Lopez quotes
> But you know, here we are.
> 
> ...


Lol wow,

did I touch a sore spot?

hot dang!

I really don't know what else to say except I hope everything works out.

if it was an "inside joke" you could have simply responded so and proved my ignorance but instead...

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


I'm extremely thankful for not personally knowing, a few select members of UP!


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

mch said:


> Oh Jesus, they let you post in the main forums? Happy thanksgiving you crazy mf'er &#128514;


Dude I am an ex junkie, I mean Uber/Lyft driver who turned Cabby. I am an equal member of this website :smiles: **** you!!! Lol


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> if it was an "inside joke" you could have simply responded so and proved my ignorance


I uhhh thought I just did that?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude I am an ex junkie, I mean Uber/Lyft driver who turned Cabby. I am an equal member of this website :smiles: @@@@ you!!! Lol


You love the booger sugar though&#128526;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I uhhh thought I just did that?


I did touch a sore spot!

I would say sorry but I don't think you'd believe it.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I did touch a sore spot!
> 
> I would say sorry but I don't think you'd believe it.


Is that space between those sentences left open for you to browse more kitten face filters?


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

mch said:


> You love the booger sugar though&#128526;


Oh yeah &#128523;&#128523;&#128523;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Is that space between those sentences left open for you to browse more kitten face filters?


&#129392;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude I am an ex junkie, I mean Uber/Lyft driver who turned Cabby. I am an equal member of this website :smiles: @@@@ you!!! Lol


Oh almost forgot. There's a dude selling crack on Mr Sensitives thread in the people section. I figured you may be interested.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Oh yeah


Your thumb looks like a big toe that got caught in the rain


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Your thumb looks like a big toe that got caught in the rain


It was a horrible injury few months ago while I was fixing some stuff at home. I think it will look like that for the rest of my life :frown: But I am thankful that I have a thumb.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> It was a horrible injury few months ago while I was fixing some stuff at home. I think it will look like that for the rest of my life :frown: But I am thankful that I have a thumb.


Long as you can get it up you got what you need.

Your thumb is a testament to the body's ability to heal and overcome. I'll need that strength to help myself as well


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Long as you can get it up you got what you need.
> 
> Your thumb is a testament to the body's ability to heal and overcome. I'll need that strength to help myself as well


Oh yeah, it works fine. Don't you see how dude is holding all that cash with so much excitment :smiles:


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> My first passenger last night was a Whataburger employee.
> 
> However much I may grouse about driving for rideshare & gig delivery companies, I'm thankful I'm not working food service on a Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


That poor bastard is making more money then you, Silly .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The strange thing is that Canadians participate in Black Friday? I mean everything is open today but it seems like another excuse to have sales.


 Black Friday really only came to Canada about 8 years ago. You would get blank looks if you used this phrase in 2010 in Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver. 
It's a disease I had hoped would only be a fad in Canada, alas, the tumour is malignant and here to stay. Canadian retail will always be more expensive compared to USA based simply on our high sales taxes, and our lack of scale (we are only equivalent to 10% of USA population).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Black Friday really only came to Canada about 8 years ago. You would get blank looks if you used this phrase in 2010 in Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver.
> It's a disease I had hoped would only be a fad in Canada, alas, the tumour is malignant and here to stay. Canadian retail will always be more expensive compared to USA based simply on our high sales taxes, and our lack of scale (we are only equivalent to 10% of USA population).


It amazes me what people will do for "sales". Black Friday sales are rarely as good as people think unless it's something they were planning to buy anyways.

after Christmas sale is same and sometimes even better (eg now it's 40% but after Christmas it's 50%).

I brought the jacket I've been contemplating on for the past couple of weeks. I was wondering if lululemon would have a Black Friday sale because if they do, I would be willing to pick it up as I have yet to have a jacket as warm as the one I tried on and would be perfect for future snow trips.

They don't have a sale but the price in cad is same as the price in us. I saved about $75 usd, which essentially is 25% off. Not bad. It's also plain black with no logos and a timeless, classic "boring" structure that will last me for a good decade or two at least.

even with the higher tax, 12% (7+5) vs 8.5% I still came out ahead.

But everything else is higher. The cheap me was going to do my Christmas shopping here until I realized most goods are also priced higher in cad then the usd unlike the two Canadian brands I named where the cad = usd.

but yes, I agree on Black Friday and actually am boycotting any brands open on thanksgiving day.

ps. Transportation in Vancouver is awesome. I had to use it since there's no uber. I guess no uber drivers exist in Vancouver unless they're doing food deliveries?


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm thankful for the Black Friday sale that had already started when I popped into the dispensary Wednesday evening.









Bruce Banner in 'da house!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm thankful for my family, our church community, our house, our jobs, and of course Uber for giving me a fun way to earn extra money!

Edit:. And UP.net!!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Thankful for the day off. Get to see my nieces and nephews all mingle together in grandmas house. Causing chaos, and throwing temper tantrums cause they are so sleepy. Then give them back to aunt and uncles. 

Oh the good times!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Being back in school and continuing to build a better, brighter and more reliable future for my daughter and I. Live better, work union.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> Oh Jesus, they let you post in the main forums? Happy thanksgiving you crazy mf'er &#128514;


I'm thankful for the
" ignore content from this user" option


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

That I don't do Rideshare full time.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm thankful for my family, our church community, our house, our jobs, and of course Uber for giving me a fun way to earn extra money!
> 
> Edit:. And UP.net!!!


Three questions from you.
1) What are the Uber mileage and time rates in Madison?
2) Gas price
3) What kind of car do you drive?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm thankful for the
> " ignore content from this user" option


Jealous junkie LMAO


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Modern_Slave said:


> Three questions from you.
> 1) What are the Uber mileage and time rates in Madison?
> 2) Gas price
> 3) What kind of car do you drive?


Are these trick questions? Our rates are higher than Orlando and Indianapolis but lower than Seattle. Gas is around $2.30. I drive a 7 year old economy sedan that I bought 1 year ago.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Are these trick questions? Our rates are higher than Orlando and Indianapolis but lower than Seattle. Gas is around $2.30. I drive a 7 year old economy sedan that I bought 1 year ago.


This phrase "and of course Uber for giving me a fun way to earn extra money!" makes me wanna vomit. How can you say such a thing? You either have a short memory, or you were born yesterday.
No offence.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I’m very thankful to be alive. Had a bad crash on the freeway this year.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Modern_Slave said:


> This phrase "and of course Uber for giving me a fun way to earn extra money!" makes me wanna vomit. How can you say such a thing? You either have a short memory, or you were born yesterday.
> No offence.


To each his own. I wasn't born yesterday, that's for sure. Uber is fun money to me. I don't expect to be able to support a family of 4+ driving strangers around. Do you?

Make sure you get a receipt for cleaning up your own vomit; otherwise you may not get the fee.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> To each his own. I wasn't born yesterday, that's for sure. Uber is fun money to me. I don't expect to be able to support a family of 4+ driving strangers around. Do you?
> 
> Make sure you get a receipt for cleaning up your own vomit; otherwise you may not get the fee.


I support a family of 3 driving a cab, in the most expensive city in the country. Even my concern for my family couldn't stop me from quitting driving for the scum on 1455 Market. Grow some balls, quit Uber, you can earn that chump change through some other means. You are a Christian. Is your faith so weak that you need chump change from those crooked scum on 1455 Market? A Godless person like me can quit, then why not you?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Title of the thread ~ What Are YOU Thankful For.

It was not titled ~ Pretend You’re My Family Arguing at the Dinner Table. :ninja:


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh, if every driver showed some guts like me, we could together send Team Dara to hell. 

NO PROTEST IS MORE EFFECTIVE THAN QUITTING.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanksgiving didn't grab any thanksgiving food&#129335;‍♀. But still so much fun with family.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MHR said:


> Title of the thread ~ What Are YOU Thankful For.
> 
> It was not titled ~ Pretend You're My Family Arguing at the Dinner Table. :ninja:


Thanksgiving is over, so some will be back to the bickering, backstabbing and name calling.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> To each his own. I wasn't born yesterday, that's for sure. Uber is fun money to me. I don't expect to be able to support a family of 4+ driving strangers around. Do you?
> 
> Make sure you get a receipt for cleaning up your own vomit; otherwise you may not get the fee.


Call them, they could help you earn some money without supporting Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Modern_Slave said:


> I support a family of 3 driving a cab, in the most expensive city in the country. Even my concern for my family couldn't stop me from quitting driving for the scum on 1455 Market. Grow some balls, quit Uber, you can earn that chump change through some other means. You are a Christian. Is your faith so weak that you need chump change from those crooked scum on 1455 Market? A Godless person like me can quit, then why not you?


Have a nice day!


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Have a nice day!


I try to show people the way, and they bite. I am glad you didn't bite me atleast. Thank you for that.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Thanksgiving is over, so some will be back to the bickering, backstabbing and name calling.


I think if more people would practice a bit of daily gratitude we'd have a more peaceful existence.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MHR said:


> Title of the thread ~ What Are YOU Thankful For.
> 
> It was not titled ~ Pretend You're My Family Arguing at the Dinner Table. :ninja:


Modern slave is an interesting character. I once saw him get a thread locked on the Seattle board which is no small feat&#128514;


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

mch said:


> Modern slave is an interesting character. I once saw him get a thread locked on the Seattle board which is no small feat&#128514;


Lol. One cabby against dozens of junkies. My voice fell weak. Plus, the moderator was also probably a junkie herself :smiles: It wasn't a fair game. Damn we don't live in a free world anymore.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MHR said:


> I think if more people would practice a bit of daily gratitude we'd have a more peaceful existence.


True, but this site wants the drama. It's like a soap opera with a cast of characters.

Sex and drama sells, brings more advertisers to UP and gets more members to join and/or come back.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> Lol. One cabby against dozens of junkies. My voice fell weak. Plus, the moderator was also probably a junkie herself :smiles: It wasn't a fair game. Damn we don't live in a free world anymore.


Don't give up. Those Seattle folks will eventually love and revere you for showing them the way!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> I think if more people would practice a bit of daily gratitude we'd have a more peaceful existence.


True story!!!!


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

mch said:


> Don't give up. Those Seattle folks will eventually love and revere you for showing them the way!


Some fools can't be helped. They provide cheaper service in their Lincoln Navigators than my old Ford Fusion. They are idiots. Pirate @Misunderstood Pirate calls them the $2 hotdog guys Lol. They are fools. They are not doing business, they are doing community service Lol. Dara loves those fools.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mch said:


> Modern slave is an interesting character. I once saw him get a thread locked on the Seattle board which is no small feat&#128514;


He's a paradox. Uses the Slave name to get attention or sympathy but in reality he's actually a Free man because he chose to drive a taxi. Just another troll trying to stir things up which is where the handy Ignore feature works so well.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> True, but this site wants the drama. It's like a soap opera with a cast of characters.
> 
> Sex and drama sells, brings more advertisers to UP and gets more members to join and/or come back.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I just look at the characters as something I just have to tolerate. I come here to mind my own business and gather information to enhance my rideshare experience&#128578;.

I will say I'm extremely thankful for those UP members who kindly point out errors in my thinking and life decisions in such a productive and helpful manner. I'm not sure where half of us would be without them&#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> I will say I'm extremely thankful for those UP members who kindly point out errors in my thinking and life decisions in such a productive and helpful manner. I'm not sure where half of us would be without them&#128514;


We are better people because of them. They have made us who we are today. Be thankful for that! &#128539; I'm thankful I don't put much credence in to what members say on this site. It's for entertainment purposes only.

I'm sure my post will disappear, as what seems to be happening. So I hope you can read this. &#128522;


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

goneubering said:


> He's a paradox. Uses the Slave name to get attention or sympathy but in reality he's actually a Free man because he chose to drive a taxi. Just another troll trying to stir things up which is where the handy Ignore feature works so well.


Lol Dude I am not a troll. I am really a Cabby in San Francisco. When I signed up for this forum, I was driving for Uber/Lyft. So that name stuck. Can I change it now? I would like to have "LoneWolfCabby" as my forum name :smiles:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> Lol Dude I am not a troll. I am really a Cabby in San Francisco. When I signed up for this forum, I was driving for Uber/Lyft. So that name stuck. Can I change it now? I would like to have "LoneWolfCabby" as my forum name :smiles:


Dude I can help you pick a new forum name.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

mch said:


> Dude I can help you pick a new forum name.


Shoot


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> We are better people because of them. They have made us who we are today. Be thankful for that! &#128539; I'm thankful I don't put much credence in to what members say on this site. It's for entertainment purposes only.
> 
> I'm sure my post will disappear, as what seems to be happening. So I hope you can read this. &#128522;


I read it and will quote it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Dude I can help you pick a new forum name.


Please help me with one. I'd like to reincarnate and come back on this site as a successful family man with a wonderful job who only does Uber on the side for vacation money. &#128512; Or maybe I'd come back as a millionaire whose Ubering to find a mate. &#128512;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Lol Dude I am not a troll. I am really a Cabby in San Francisco. When I signed up for this forum, I was driving for Uber/Lyft. So that name stuck. Can I change it now? I would like to have "LoneWolfCabby" as my forum name :smiles:


I can vouch for @Modern_Slave (although not sure if that's a good thing for you &#128514

Hes an awesome guy and my buddy. He ain't no troll.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I can vouch for @Modern_Slave (although not sure if that's a good thing for you &#128514
> 
> Hes an awesome guy and my buddy. He ain't not troll.


Thank you my deer-eyed buddy.
There are way too many junkies on this forum, and only a handful of Cabbies. And I get attacked by them all the time. Show some respect and tolerance, you fools lol.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> Shoot


DoodyFace
SF_doodoohead
Pookie
SF_Freebaser
$20SF_HJ
$25SF_BJ
Iblowpirates
Johnnycrackrock
Mycabsmellslikebutt

I'm only hooking you up w these awesome name ideas because I like you


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Please help me with one. I'd like to reincarnate and come back on this site as a successful family man with a wonderful job who only does Uber on the side for vacation money. &#128512; Or maybe I'd come back as a millionaire whose Looking for a mate. &#128512;


Those bases are already covered. You'll have to be more creative.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

mch said:


> DoodyFace
> SF_doodoohead
> Pookie
> SF_Freebaser
> ...


Johnnycrackrock. I like that &#128523;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> True, but this site wants the drama. It's like a soap opera with a cast of characters.
> 
> Sex and drama sells, brings more advertisers to UP and gets more members to join and/or come back.


People still talk about Sad Uber.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@MHR sorry for helping your thread devolve into chaos&#128514;. It really did have a good run for a while and was a great idea for a thread.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> People still talk about Sad Uber.


Yes, and Sad Uber was a legend which I'm not talented enough to emulate.

Sad Uber, please come back. If you were suffocated by your balls (big balls of fun thread), then please send us a sign, showing at least you're with us in spirit.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Modern_Slave said:


> Some fools can't be helped. They provide cheaper service in their Lincoln Navigators than my old Ford Fusion. They are idiots. Pirate @Misunderstood Pirate calls them the $2 hotdog guys Lol. They are fools. They are not doing business, they are doing community service Lol. Dara loves those fools.


I assure you I am doing business and I'm fairly certain my spreadsheet is more sophisticated than yours.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I assure you I am doing business and I'm fairly certain my spreadsheet is more sophisticated than yours.


Dude my cash tips in a day are more than your entire shift's earnings Lol. So I know what the heck I am doing. After 20k+ Uber/Lyft trips, I switched to taxi. That means something.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Thank you my deer-eyed buddy.
> There are way too many junkies on this forum, and only a handful of Cabbies. And I get attacked by them all the time. Show some respect and tolerance, you fools lol.


We all drive with one foot. I think this is what Thanksgiving is about &#129300;. All cabbies and RS come together with love


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude my cash tips in a day are more than your entire shift's earnings Lol. So I know what the heck I am doing. After 20k+ Uber/Lyft trips, I switched to taxi. That means something.


I'm not going to drive taxi part-time. I'm just not. The great thing about being part time is I can go home when the dollars per hour drops below a certain threshold. Or I can just stay out and continue to steal business from all the taxis. :cools:


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not going to drive taxi part-time. I'm just not. The great thing about being part time is I can go home when the dollars per hour drops below a certain threshold. Or I can just stay out and continue to steal business from all the taxis. :cools:


We are not interested in what you steal from us. The ones you are picking up are supposed to take the bus or train. Infact, I am the one who literally steals from Uber. I have developed several strategies to steal from Uber. I can steal from Uber at a moment's notice. It is my trade secret. This is how a stolen fare from Uber looks like. Cut the middle man and pocket the whole thing :smiles:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not going to drive taxi part-time. I'm just not. The great thing about being part time is I can go home when the dollars per hour drops below a certain threshold. Or I can just stay out and continue to steal business from all the taxis. :cools:


Meanie!!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I assure you I am doing business and I'm fairly certain my spreadsheet is more sophisticated than yours.


Who cares? So you're both doing what you want. Leave it at that and move on!!

@mch I'm still waiting for a new name, so I can kill off Invisible. &#128539;. Her life is too dull compared to many.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Who cares? So you're both doing what you want. Leave it at that and move on!!
> 
> @mch I'm still waiting for a new name, so I can kill off Invisible. &#128539;. Her life is too dull compared to many.


Great, now you just hurt my spreadsheet's feelings. &#128542;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm thankful for planes to get me back to my loved ones after seeing other loved ones.

I came back and this thread exploded
&#128514;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I am grateful that I have been able to replace my bonus checks that were eliminated monthly with goober in 2016. I am also grateful for march when I will get them back and may be able to stop my part time goober career. At my age (51) I have no business driving around on Friday and Sat night bar hours! As a Vet that suffers from somewhat severe PTSD, the people interaction has helped.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I am grateful that I have been able to replace my bonus checks that were eliminated monthly with goober in 2016. I am also grateful for march when I will get them back and may be able to stop my part time goober career. At my age (51) I have no business driving around on Friday and Sat night bar hours! As a Vet that suffers from somewhat severe PTSD, the people interaction has helped.


 Thank you for your service, sir! &#128526;&#128077;&#128591;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Who cares? So you're both doing what you want. Leave it at that and move on!!
> 
> @mch I'm still waiting for a new name, so I can kill off Invisible. &#128539;. Her life is too dull compared to many.


Invisible is an awesome name. Way better than mine. Mine sucks. It's un creative and I couldn't think of anything else till it was too late.

It's easier to think of derogatory ones rather than good ones. It'll come to me eventually though.



Fat Man said:


> I am grateful that I have been able to replace my bonus checks that were eliminated monthly with goober in 2016. I am also grateful for march when I will get them back and may be able to stop my part time goober career. At my age (51) I have no business driving around on Friday and Sat night bar hours! As a Vet that suffers from somewhat severe PTSD, the people interaction has helped.


You seem like you're completley cut out for it though. It takes a certain type. I'm not knocking you either. I drive those hours too


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mch said:


> Invisible is an awesome name. Way better than mine. Mine sucks. It's un creative and I couldn't think of anything else till it was too late.
> 
> It's easier to think of derogatory ones rather than good ones. It'll come to me eventually though.
> 
> ...


I always thought Invisible is one of the coolest names here!!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I am grateful that I have been able to replace my bonus checks that were eliminated monthly with goober in 2016. I am also grateful for march when I will get them back and may be able to stop my part time goober career. At my age (51) I have no business driving around on Friday and Sat night bar hours! As a Vet that suffers from somewhat severe PTSD, the people interaction has helped.


Sir, I still think you should drive a cab once in a while. Badass people make great cabbies :smiles:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> You seem like you're completley cut out for it though. It takes a certain type. I'm not knocking you either. I drive those hours too


@Fat Man

I agree with what he wrote. I'm near your age. I didn't think I could work after 9pm, but little by little I started going later, 10, 11, midnight, 1am and now 2am.

Several nights this wk, I worked til 2am. I had no pukers and no drama from pax. One guy who was as drunk even invited me to his house party tomorrow. They're kind of a fun crowd.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Great, now you just hurt my spreadsheet's feelings. &#128542;


Nothing like a great spreadsheet with a graph &#129299;&#128077;


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Nothing like a great spreadsheet with a graph &#129299;&#128077;


I like the pie one. My taxi lease and gas expense will probably be the largest slices in there.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Modern_Slave said:


> Lol Dude I am not a troll. I am really a Cabby in San Francisco. When I signed up for this forum, I was driving for Uber/Lyft. So that name stuck. Can I change it now? I would like to have "LoneWolfCabby" as my forum name :smiles:


Even the crack heads tipped last night. True shit


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Nothing like a great spreadsheet with a graph &#129299;&#128077;


Don't underestimate this cabby BTW. I can plot those graphs using matlab or GNUPLOT for C++. Microsoft Excel is for whimps :smiles:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Even the crack heads tipped last night. True shit


Don't they tip you every night with the fat roll of cash?

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

3 crack runs. Lol. Wtf. Only in Frisco


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> 3 crack runs. Lol. Wtf. Only in Frisco


Man I love the cabby's life, specially in SF &#128517;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I always thought Invisible is one of the coolest names here!!


Aw thanks!


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

This is the best legalized hustle


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Don't underestimate this cabby BTW. I can plot those graphs using matlab or GNUPLOT for C++. Microsoft Excel is for whimps :smiles:


I love nerd talk ❤


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> This is the best legalized hustle


I'd think working at a legalized brothel in NV would pay much more. Or are those workers really are doing it just for the fun of it? &#128522;


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

One white dude named Frank requested the cab. Show up at Post and Hyde. New crack pipe in hand. Tried to wave at me to come to him. I educated him. Don't come hither me. Told him to put away his pipe and he can ride. He gets in. Has me take him to police station in TL. WTF. Ok. Meter $5.15. Gave me $7. Smh



Invisible said:


> I'd think working at a legalized brothel in NV would pay much more. Or are those workers really are doing it just for the fun of it? &#128522;


No this is the best


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Modern_Slave said:


> Don't underestimate this cabby BTW. I can plot those graphs using matlab or GNUPLOT for C++. Microsoft Excel is for whimps :smiles:


Looks like I'm not only a junkie, but a wimp as well! At least my mother is no longer here to see me like this...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Even the crack heads tipped last night. True shit


Arrrgh matey


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mch said:


> Arrrgh matey


sorry but I think you missed national talk like a pirate day by a few days or weeks. Better luck next year


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Looks like I'm not only a junkie, but a wimp as well! At least my mother is no longer here to see me like this...


Only whimps use Excel
Write in C :smiles:


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Funny thing. Crack Is legal in Frisco


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> @Fat Man
> 
> I agree with what he wrote. I'm near your age. I didn't think I could work after 9pm, but little by little I started going later, 10, 11, midnight, 1am and now 2am.
> 
> Several nights this wk, I worked til 2am. I had no pukers and no drama from pax. One guy who was as drunk even invited me to his house party tomorrow. They're kind of a fun crowd.


The REAL GOOD money is 1-3am on Friday and Sat nights. I used to go out at 11pm till 3am both Friday and Sat. nights. I have given it a additional 5-7 hours a week (to make my total about 17 hours a week total) to see if it helps. It does ALLOT. So where I used to get 250 a week, I am making over 400 a week. I couldn't believe changing it just a little could help that much. So now I drive 11pm to about 5am Friday and Sat. from 8:00 to 5am sunday morning. I HAVE to get my 30 rides in to get $50 from the Goober. Last weekend it took till 6am to get ride 30!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern_Slave said:


> I am thankful that I don't drive for Uber/Lyft anymore. I cut the middleman :smiles:
> 
> View attachment 382623


HOW MANY TRANSMISSIONS ON THAT FORD ?
SO FAR ?


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> HOW MANY TRANSMISSIONS ON THAT FORD ?
> SO FAR ?


2009 with 317k miles. I think two transmissions so far. It is a wonderful car though. And I charge Limousine rates :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern_Slave said:


> 2009 with 317k miles. I think two transmissions so far. It is a wonderful car though. And I charge Limousine rates :smiles:


HYBRID ?
Looking for a " Newer " ride.
Considering 2019 Toyota Camry ( 20,000 miles/$16,600) & 2019 Kia Niro Hybrid(28,000 miles/$16,900)
Toyota gets 29/39 mpg
Kia gets 52/49 mpg


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> The REAL GOOD money is 1-3am on Friday and Sat nights. I used to go out at 11pm till 3am both Friday and Sat. nights. I have given it a additional 5-7 hours a week (to make my total about 17 hours a week total) to see if it helps. It does ALLOT. So where I used to get 250 a week, I am making over 400 a week. I couldn't believe changing it just a little could help that much. So now I drive 11pm to about 5am Friday and Sat. from 8:00 to 5am sunday morning. I HAVE to get my 30 rides in to get $50 from the Goober. Last weekend it took till 6am to get ride 30!


That's great you found what's worked for you. I've never hit 30 rides. My most is 28 or 29, but those were super busy days. Yesterday, had 19 but several were 20 min rides.

I've picked up my last pax before bar time (its either 2 or 2:30 here wknds), but I make sure the area and place I'm in is safe, where I won't get sent to the hood. And by the time I drop off the pax, it's a little after 2am. That's late enough for me. I don't think I could try the 3-4am. That would be pushing it.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> HYBRID ?
> Looking for a " Newer " ride.
> Considering 2019 Toyota Camry ( 20,000 miles/$16,600) & 2019 Kia Niro Hybrid(28,000 miles/$16,900)


Yeah, hybrid. Original battery.
Get a Camry with like 100k miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern_Slave said:


> Yeah, hybrid. Original battery.
> Get a Camry with like 100k miles.


Camry is nice.
Cant afford the hybrid Camry.(15 cu. Ft. Luggage)
Can afford the Khia hybrid.(19 cu. Ft. Luggage)
Can afford the Camry gas only.

The Ford Hybrid has 11 cu. Ft. Luggage. Ugh.
And the Nissan C.V. blow up transmission.
( the Ford Is pretty.)


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Camry is nice.
> Cant afford the hybrid Camry.(15 cu. Ft. Luggage)
> Can afford the Khia hybrid.(19 cu. Ft. Luggage)
> Can afford the Camry gas only.
> ...


Dude, you are not in Cali. Screw hybrids. Get an old camry, they last forever.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That's great you found what's worked for you. I've never hit 30 rides. My most is 28 or 29, but those were super busy days. Yesterday, had 19 but several were 20 min rides.
> 
> I've picked up my last pax before bar time (its either 2 or 2:30 here wknds), but I make sure the area and place I'm in is safe, where I won't get sent to the hood. And by the time I drop off the pax, it's a little after 2am. That's late enough for me. I don't think I could try the 3-4am. That would be pushing it.


Yah know 2 weekends ago I did 10 rides Friday and 20 Sat. I was out till 7am getting ride 30 sunday morning! I wont do it on Sunday so if I am short 2-3 rides I am out till I hit it. So last weekend I did 15 Friday and 15 Sat. to put me home by 4am. Nope still out till 6 trying to get that last ride! Last ride was less than a 2min ride but it got me my $50 from goober and I was soooo happy!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude, you are not in Cali. Screw hybrids. Get an old camry, they last forever.


The Camry DOES have 200 h.p.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The Camry DOES have 200 h.p.


The one with a V6.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern_Slave said:


> The one with a V6.


No. The V-6 has 300 hp.
The damn 4 cyl with 8 speed trans. Has 200 H.P. !
AND DOES 39 M.P.G. HIGHWAY.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No. The V-6 has 300 hp.
> The damn 4 cyl with 8 speed trans. Has 200 H.P. !
> AND DOES 39 M.P.G. HIGHWAY.


WOW


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern_Slave said:


> WOW


I remember 400 c.i. with 2 bbl with less than 200 h.p.

Ought to move a car load of big arses & luggage up an on ramp well.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Nothing like a great spreadsheet with a graph &#129299;&#128077;


Don't encourage him!!!!


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


Thankful for family! Thankful for job! Thankful for u/l (u) for keeping me busy and paying for my car.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Yah know 2 weekends ago I did 10 rides Friday and 20 Sat. I was out till 7am getting ride 30 sunday morning! I wont do it on Sunday so if I am short 2-3 rides I am out till I hit it. So last weekend I did 15 Friday and 15 Sat. to put me home by 4am. Nope still out till 6 trying to get that last ride! Last ride was less than a 2min ride but it got me my $50 from goober and I was soooo happy!


Good for you to have made it!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


Thankful I stopped ridesharing.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

uber1987 said:


> I am thankful for Uber stocks dropping to all time lows


amen to that .


----------



## LV real OG (Nov 29, 2019)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


I'm thankful to be alive and I'm very very thankful for this beautiful blunt in my hand!!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Few things I’m grateful for:
- Family and friends, improvement in some of those relationships. Without them I’d be in a worse place.
- My cat 🐱 ❤
- I have a comfortable place to live
- My regular job and I get along well with my boss
- Miracles
- Rideshare has pushed me a to be a much better driver and I’m grateful I have the privilege to do it
- I still have my eyesight, can hear well, can speak, and taste buds are still on point
- Music and the moments I’m REALLY feelin it
- My bowling skills have improved significantly in the last 6 months
- Healthy juices because I have a hard time eating vegetables so it’s easier to juice.
- My badass immune system
- My social skills are improving
- This website. Nice to have a community and keeps me sharp when ridesharing
- I’m still alive despite what I’ve been through


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I’m thankful there was not a military draft because of 9/11 and subsequent conflicts.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Too many to list.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I'm thankful there was not a military draft because of 9/11 and subsequent conflicts.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Right- IIRC a draft would pull from those registered.


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

Im thankful for .60 cents per mile.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm thankful I'm not a turkey!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm thankful I'm not a turkey!


That's a matter of opinion &#128541;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Thankful for the kids growing. Coolest part of humanity all around. The sick and elderly are the opposite. I hate this part of it during holiday season. When you see this, it is the last one you can be there with them. SUCKS!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Thankful for the kids growing. Coolest part of humanity all around. The sick and elderly are the opposite. I hate this part of it during holiday season. When you see this, it is the last one you can be there with them. SUCKS!


Dude I hear you. I just had my kid turn 18 and then my father in law pass 2 weeks later.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm thankful I'm not a turkey!





peteyvavs said:


> That's a matter of opinion &#128541;


whos old enough to remember this PSA?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

got a p said:


> whos old enough to remember this PSA?
> 
> View attachment 383072


Dang, you are really old&#128561;


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


Happy thanksgiving and happy holidays to y'all.

I am very thankful for many blessings even though, life has been little rough on me for past years. ButI always say, it could've been worse and some people have it worse. So I am thankful for that.
I'm thankful for my amazing wife who's been supporting me in these crisis, I am thankful for my family even tho I haven't seen them in 7 years and they are oceans away from me. I'm thankful to be alive. I am thankful to be part of this forum to meet new amazing people in here. I am also thankful for seeing this post and being able to respond to it. 
sometimes we get caught up with the stresses in our life we forget the smallest and most important blessings such being able to see, having arms and legs, and being able to hear and breath. So thank you for the reminders. 
God bless!
And wish you all the best in life and the best fares and rides with people who genuinely tip drivers


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Thankful
For the 40 hr a week job that got me
Out of the car full time.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Dang, you are really old&#128561;


good genes, built to last. we make it over 90-100+ most of the time. i got a good 50-70 years left in me. for that i am thankful.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Thankful
> For the 40 hr a week job that got me
> Out of the car full time.


same here , it's so much better.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> same here , it's so much better.


You know! Driving after work for a few hours is so much easier than driving for the same amount of time.


----------



## Mitch J. (Jul 15, 2019)

Cocaine and Hookers


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every day I am thankful that the random and exotic, esoteric humans who raised me taught me to not fall for the hype.



Mitch J. said:


> Cocaine and Hookers


YEAH! That Too!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mitch J. said:


> Cocaine and Hookers


Is that you TK?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I'm thankful there was not a military draft because of 9/11 and subsequent conflicts.


The draft was a huge fail. Letting people fight that don't want to? There is no way I would have made it out of the sand box if I was there with a draftee! The people that volunteer to do it are special people that will do what it takes so others can have their freedom!


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

So many things to be thankful for:

New job (starting tomorrow)
Old job (for 30 years!)
Rideshare that helped us out greatly for the past 2 years
UP.NET
My health
My friends who are the best!
The time I was given with my parents
Most of all my family, who love and support me unconditionally.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m thankful I have a good heart. I am kind to others, treat others with respect and have compassion for others.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm thankful I grew up in the last generation to remember what life was like without the internet.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> So many things to be thankful for:
> 
> New job (starting tomorrow)
> Old job (for 30 years!)
> ...


Good luck on your first day tomorrow!



reg barclay said:


> I'm thankful I grew up in the last generation to remember what life was like without the internet.


It was simpler times back then.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good luck on your first day tomorrow!
> 
> 
> It was simpler times back then.


Thank you! I'm very excited to start this new chapter in my life!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> The draft was a huge fail. Letting people fight that don't want to? There is no way I would have made it out of the sand box if I was there with a draftee! The people that volunteer to do it are special people that will do what it takes so others can have their freedom!


You have no idea what it was like. I don't either, I wasn't there.

But just because they were drafted didn't mean they weren't soldiers committed to the other guys in their group. It just means they got all of the shitty and dangerous jobs.

My cousin got drafted and came home from Viet Nam in a box.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I'm thankful I have a good heart. I am kind to others, treat others with respect and have compassion for others.


Often when people make such claims I tend to not buy it, on the basis many will strike a claim that reflects how they would _like_ to be, which is often different from how they currently are. But with you, yeah. OK.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Often when people make such claims I tend to not buy it, on the basis many will strike a claim that reflects how they would _like_ to be, which is often different from how they currently are. But with you, yeah. OK.


That's very nice, thanks.

@pizzaladee Hows the new job going?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

This thread is _still _listed as a headliner?

In that case I would like to express the top 5 reasons I am thankful for this forum:

#5 - For Just being here
#4 - For being so well organized and maintained
#3 - For the moderators doing a great job and never getting carried away
#2 - For the weekly residual checks I've been receiving since signing up

And the number reason I am thankful for this forum....










#1 No animated gifs for avatars allowed!


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's very nice, thanks.
> 
> @pizzaladee Hows the new job going?


New job is going great so far! I've had training all week, up at the crack of dawn. It's quite an adjustment for me - I've always worked nights, and then for the last 2 years I would leave work and drive around the drunks until 3 am.

I haven't driven much the past couple weeks. I had to start going to bed early so I had a chance of waking up at the crack of dawn. &#128518;

Another week of training and then I start for real.

It's strange to be starting over at my age (47). I'm really excited though! New job, new hours, good pay and benefits, and a government pension (which is why I decided to end my lifelong career and look for a new one).

Now instead of pizzaladee you can call me mail lady &#128512;

And thank you for asking- it's very sweet of you.

I had to laugh today; I shadowed a carrier who was young enough to be my child. I've been married longer than he's been alive &#128514;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

pizzaladee said:


> New job is going great so far! I've had training all week, up at the crack of dawn. It's quite an adjustment for me - I've always worked nights, and then for the last 2 years I would leave work and drive around the drunks until 3 am.
> 
> I haven't driven much the past couple weeks. I had to start going to bed early so I had a chance of waking up at the crack of dawn. &#128518;
> 
> ...


Do you still get pizza though?

I personally love pizza. Thin crust, thick crust, deep dish...

and yes congrats on the new job &#128149; at this point I hope it's more fun and social then anything.

I'm thankful for the connections I've made. Got tons of hugs this morning from ages ranging from 96 to 8 and I also got free steak. &#128158;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> New job is going great so far! I've had training all week, up at the crack of dawn. It's quite an adjustment for me - I've always worked nights, and then for the last 2 years I would leave work and drive around the drunks until 3 am.
> 
> I haven't driven much the past couple weeks. I had to start going to bed early so I had a chance of waking up at the crack of dawn. &#128518;
> 
> ...


That sound great. I'm 3 years older than you, so I know what you mean about starting a new job at that age. A postal carrier job sounds great!


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Do you still get pizza though?
> 
> I personally love pizza. Thin crust, thick crust, deep dish...
> 
> ...


It's still our family business for now, so I still have access to all the pizza I want. Unfortunately the hubby was ordered by his doctor to do the Keto diet to lower his blood sugar. So being the supportive wife that I am, I have joined him. I haven't had pizza in a month. &#128565;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

pizzaladee said:


> It's still our family business for now, so I still have access to all the pizza I want. Unfortunately the hubby was ordered by his doctor to do the Keto diet to lower his blood sugar. So being the supportive wife that I am, I have joined him. I haven't had pizza in a month. &#128565;


There are keto friendly doughs I think...

but yes, health > everything and that's what partnerships are about.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That sound great. I'm 3 years older than you, so I know what you mean about starting a new job at that age. A postal carrier job sounds great!


I've always thought the postal service would be a good fit for me, and I think I was right! The timing could be better as it's busy season for the restaurant and the post office as well. So I'm abandoning the restaurant when they need me most, and jumping into the post office at their most chaotic time. I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> I've always thought the postal service would be a good fit for me, and I think I was right!


Reading your posts about your new job reminds me of the job that John Prine had for a while as a mail carrier.

I have a CD of some of his early songs, many of which were composed in his head while delivering mail. The title of it is: The Singing Postman Delivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the States and Happy Holidays to everyone everywhere.
> 
> It's that time of year again, cold, windy and gray, so I needed to get some positive vibes flowing. I've been taught to make a gratitude list when gloomy and feeling like a misanthrope.
> 
> ...


Bumping one of my favorite threads from 2019 and wishing everyone safe driving on New Year's Eve.


----------

